# Η απαξίωση των δημόσιων αγαθών



## anef (Dec 23, 2010)

_Σημείωση διαχειριστή: Η παρακάτω συζήτηση ξεκίνησε με αφορμή την ομιλία του βουλευτή Γ. Ψαριανού στη Βουλή για τον προϋπολογισμό και σχετική αναφορά εδώ._

Γιατί όμως ο Ψαριανός είναι ανάγκη να επαναλαμβάνει τα ψέματα που μας πετάνε συνεχώς στα μούτρα κυβέρνηση, ΔΝΤ και ΣΕΒ; Ότι τάχα δεν ξέραμε πόσοι είναι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι στην Ελλάδα; Ότι τάχα οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι στην Ελλάδα είναι περισσότεροι αναλογικά από αλλού στην Ευρώπη; 

Στο νήμα για την κρίση, στο ποστ #136 που ανέβασα τον Μάρτιο, δηλαδή πριν την απογραφή των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, εγώ, που δεν είμαι βουλευτίνα, ούτε ειδική, ήξερα τον αριθμό των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων. Πώς; Είχα ακούσει έναν τύπο της ΓΣΕΕ να λέει πως ο αριθμός που αναφέρει ο τελευταίος πρoϋπολογισμός είναι 700.000 υπάλληλοι. Και, ω του θαύματος, αυτός πάνω-κάτω ήταν και ο αριθμός που βγήκε απ' την απογραφή. Έλεος μ' αυτό το επιχείρημα, λοιπόν. Και για τα δύο ζητήματα, παραπέμπω σ' ένα άρθρο απ' τους σχολιαστές χωρίς σύνορα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2010)

Πιστεύετε ειλικρινά ότι σημασία έχει αν ξέραμε ή δεν ξέραμε πόσοι είναι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι; Και πόσοι είναι σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες; Υπάρχει κάποιος που πιστεύει ότι το δημόσιο στελεχωνόταν με βάση τις ανάγκες του, αξιοκρατικά, με σχέδιο, με φροντίδα για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση του πολίτη και της επιχειρηματικότητας (αφού σε καπιταλισμό ζούμε), με παραγωγικότητα, με όποιο σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να αναζητήσει τη βέλτιστη ισορροπία ανάμεσα σε έσοδα και έξοδα; Μήπως αμφιβάλλουμε ότι ο τρόπος που προσπαθούμε να δώσουμε λύση τώρα θα καταλήξει σε άλλους είδους αντιπαραγωγικές διαρθρώσεις; Βλακείες κάναμε τόσα χρόνια στο χτίσιμο του δημόσιου και με νέες βλακείες πάμε να τις μπαλώσουμε, αφού δεν γίνεται τις κουταμάρες τριάντα χρόνων να τις διορθώσεις με τσεκουρώματα. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πώς θα αξιοποιηθούν οι άνθρωποι με τις μετατάξεις, ας πούμε...

Η ομιλία του Ψαριανού είχε χάζι. Θα μπορούσε να την κάνει και από το μικρόφωνο ραδιοσταθμού. Αλλά δεν ήταν κάτι περισσότερο από άλλη μια κλαψωδία.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2010)

Ναι, anef, συμφωνώ σ' αυτό το σημείο μαζί σου, εάν και εφόσον βέβαια είναι έτσι τα πράγματα (το διάβασα κι εγώ το ποστ αυτό τότε, με προσοχή). Η απειλή "απογραφείτε, αλλιώς δεν θα σας καταβάλουμε το μισθό" ήταν καθαρό πυροτέχνημα, δηλαδή; Τέλος πάντων, το θέμα των δημ. υπαλλήλων και του δημόσιου τομέα είναι τεράστιο, μπορεί να το δει κανείς από πολλές πλευρές, και συχνά καταλήγει στο ερώτημα του αβγού και της κότας (το διογκωμένο κράτος καταπιέζει τον ιδιωτικό τομέα; ή η καχεξία του ιδιωτ. τομέα αναγκάζει το κράτος να διογκώνεται; ή μήπως αυτό το πράγμα κάνει κύκλο; ), με τρίτη επιλογή αυτό που λέει σήμερα ο nikosl, ότι είναι ένα σύμπλοκο, κλπ. κλπ. Πάντως είμαι εξαιρετικά δύσπιστος στις καταγγελίες και στις κατηγορίες περί ψευδολογίας και των δύο πλευρών. Ενστικτωδώς τείνω να πιστέψω ότι απλώς γίνεται ο γνωστός καβγάς των δύο κλεφτών για το ξένο πάπλωμα, με τους δύο κλέφτες να είναι δύο διαφορετικές εκδοχές απομύζησης των παραγωγικών μελών της κοινωνίας τόσο στον ιδιωτικό όσο και στον δημόσιο τομέα. Βλέπω περισσότερο δύο διαφορετικές συντεχνίες που αλληλοεξακοντίζουν τα ψέματά τους και καταγγέλλουν μονόπλευρα τα άπλυτα η μία της άλλης, για να κατοχυρώσουν το δικό τους φέουδο. Λυπάμαι.

Edit: nickel: Μα κι εγώ, αν δεις παραπάνω, 'περφόρμανς' τη χαρακτήρισα και σαν τέτοια την έκρινα. Ας μη μου αποδοθεί τώρα μια σοβαρότητα που δεν απέδωσα στο θέμα.


----------



## anef (Dec 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πιστεύετε ειλικρινά ότι σημασία έχει αν ξέραμε ή δεν ξέραμε πόσοι είναι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι; Και πόσοι είναι σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες;



Μα, ναι, όταν κάτι επαναλαμβάνεται συστηματικά εδώ και δύο χρόνια από την εξουσία -και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο- κάποια σημασία θα έχει, δεν μπορεί. Είναι, πιστεύεις, τυχαία επιχειρήματα με τα οποία δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθούμε; Μα ήδη, μεγάλο μέρος της επιχειρηματολογίας που αναπτύξαμε πολλοί από μας, εδώ μέσα, στο νήμα για την κρίση _βασίζεται _ακριβώς σ' αυτά τα δύο επιχειρήματα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2010)

Μα και προς αυτούς που λένε ότι είναι υπερβολικά πολλοί, η απάντηση είναι ότι, αν κάνανε σωστά τη δουλειά τους, τη δουλειά πολλών, θα φύσαγε το κράτος. Το πρόβλημα, ας πούμε, στις εφορίες είναι πρόβλημα αριθμών; Επειδή είναι λίγοι οι εφοριακοί, δεν έχουμε αρκετά έσοδα;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2010)

Επειδή πήγα σήμερα και κατέβαλα την πρώτη δόση της περαίωσης (και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόλις βγήκα από το κτίριο της εφορίας το είχα ήδη μετανιώσει), θέλω να καταθέσω και την εμπειρία μου. Φτάνοντας στον προθάλαμο του κτιρίου στις 8 παρά πέντε το πρωί, υπήρχε μια λαοθάλασσα. Οι υπάλληλοι όμως αρχίζουν να δέχονται το κοινό στις 8. Μεταξύ 7.30 που ξεκινάει το ωράριό τους και 8, τι ακριβώς κάνουν; Δύο πράγματα μπορούν να κάνουν: Υπάρχουν υπάλληλοι που πάνε, κάθονται στο γραφείο τους, ανοίγουν τα κομπιούτερ τους, και εν ολίγοις ξεκινούν την εργασία τους. Και υπάρχουν υπάλληλοι που μεταξύ 7.30 και 8 έχουν ελεύθερη ώρα να πιουν τον καφέ τους και να περιφέρονται στους διαδρόμους μ' ένα ποτήρι καφέ στο χέρι, και να κατσαδιάζουν σκαιότατα όποιον φορολογούμενο τολμήσει να πατήσει το πόδι του μέσα από την πόρτα του προθαλάμου και βρεθεί στον διάδρομο έξω από τα γραφεία τους. Σε κάποια εφορία μού έτυχε να με κατσαδιάσουν και μετά τις 8. Κάποια κυρία που όφειλε να με εξυπηρετήσει, μου είπε με σκαιό, και αγουροξυπνημένο, ύφος, "Μη βιάζεστε, δεν έχουμε προλάβει να πιούμε έναν καφέ ακόμα".

Σύγκριση με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα τώρα: Ψωνίζω σ' ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικό υλικό που υποτίθεται ότι ανοίγει στις 9.15. Τυχαίνει όμως πολλές φορές οι πελάτες να περιμένουν από τις 9 παρά πέντε έξω από την πόρτα. Στις 9 φτάνει ο υπάλληλος που έχει τα κλειδιά και ανοίγει το μαγαζί. Αμέσως οι πελάτες μπαίνουν μέσα και οι υπάλληλοι αρχίζουν αδιαμαρτύρητα να τους εξυπηρετούν, χωρίς κανένας να δηλώσει ότι το μαγαζί δεν άνοιξε ακόμα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Επειδή πήγα σήμερα και κατέβαλα την πρώτη δόση της περαίωσης (και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόλις βγήκα από το κτίριο της εφορίας το είχα ήδη μετανιώσει)


Έκανες το λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2010)

Δυστυχώς.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2010)

Stay tuned for the next inspired leeching.


----------



## anef (Dec 23, 2010)

Costas said:


> Πάντως είμαι εξαιρετικά δύσπιστος στις καταγγελίες και στις κατηγορίες περί ψευδολογίας και των δύο πλευρών. Ενστικτωδώς τείνω να πιστέψω ότι απλώς γίνεται ο γνωστός καβγάς των δύο κλεφτών για το ξένο πάπλωμα, με τους δύο κλέφτες να είναι δύο διαφορετικές εκδοχές απομύζησης των παραγωγικών μελών της κοινωνίας τόσο στον ιδιωτικό όσο και στον δημόσιο τομέα. Βλέπω περισσότερο δύο διαφορετικές συντεχνίες που αλληλοεξακοντίζουν τα ψέματά τους και καταγγέλλουν μονόπλευρα τα άπλυτα η μία της άλλης, για να κατοχυρώσουν το δικό τους φέουδο. Λυπάμαι.



Διευκρίνισε, αν θέλεις, ποιες είναι οι δύο πλευρές, γιατί δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω. (Κι εγώ που μόλις υποστήριξα πως αυτά τα δύο επιχειρήματα είναι απλώς ψέματα, με ποια συντεχνία τάσσομαι, έστω άθελά μου; )
Σχετικά με τη δυσπιστία σου περί ψευδολογίας, υποστηρίζεις δηλαδή ότι ακόμα και για προτάσεις τύπου «Το ελληνικό κράτος δεν γνωρίζει πόσους υπαλλήλους έχει» δεν μπορούμε να αποφανθούμε κάποια στιγμή και με βάση στοιχεία αν είναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα; Έτσι, όμως, πάμε σε μια σχετικοποίηση των πάντων, όπου ο καθένας πορεύεται με την προσωπική του «αλήθεια» παραμάσχαλα και μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Ας βγει, τέλος πάντων, κάποιος απ' την κυβέρνηση να πει πώς τυχαίνει ο αριθμός των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων που καταγραφόταν στον προϋπολογισμό να είναι τελικά και ο αριθμός που βγαίνει από την απογραφή. Γιατί όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι, αν όχι για να καλλιεργηθεί ο μύθος των «υπεράριθμων»; 

Και, για να απαντήσω και στον nickel, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι φυσικά η λύση του προβλήματος της αναξιοκρατίας, που, όπως λέει και το άρθρο στο οποίο παρέπεμψα, υποτίθεται ότι έχει λυθεί εδώ και χρόνια σε μεγάλο βαθμό με το ΑΣΕΠ (αλλιώς ας πάψει να το επικαλείται το ΠΑΣΟΚ ως επιτυχία). Το πρόβλημα είναι η απαξίωση της έννοιας του _δημόσιου αγαθού_. Πως δεν δικαιούμαστε, δηλαδή, δωρεάν παιδεία, δωρεάν υγεία, φτηνές μεταφορές. Ιδεολογικά, αυτό το επιχείρημα εξυπηρετείται απ' την όλη φιλολογία περί διογκωμένου κράτους. Την ίδια ώρα, βέβαια, που το κράτος είναι «διογκωμένο» σε σχέση με την παροχή δημόσιων αγαθών, δεν φαίνεται να θεωρείται διογκωμένο σε σχέση με την καταστολή (διαδηλωτών, μεταναστών), ούτε σε σχέση με την εξυπηρέτηση των τραπεζών, των δανειστών, των αγορών κλπ., παρόλο που η παρέμβασή του σ' αυτούς τους τομείς είναι τεράστια. Τέλος πάντων, ξέφυγα τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2010)

Οι δύο 'συντεχνίες' είναι η κρατιστική και η νεοφιλελεύθερη. Όσοι πραγματικά δουλεύουμε σ' αυτή τη χώρα, είτε στον ιδιωτικό είτε στον δημόσιο τομέα, είμαστε τα πιόνια. Οι παίχτες είναι αυτοί που κάθονται απάνω και, αναλόγως με το ποια μαφία θα νικήσει, αυτοί θα βγουν περισσότερο ή λιγότερο κερδισμένοι. Εννοείται ότι ως ένα βαθμό οι δύο μαφίες είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία, και οι πιο καπάτσοι ανακυκλώνονται από τη μια στην άλλη, γιατί γραφειοκρατία και κεφάλαιο χρειάζονται ο ένας τον άλλον (η λεγόμενη μικτή οικονομία): αμιγές κεφάλαιο χωρίς κράτος είναι αδιανόητο και αμιγής γραφειοκρατία χωρίς κεφάλαιο μας άφησε χρόνους το 1989.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2010)

anef said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι η απαξίωση της έννοιας του _δημόσιου αγαθού_. Πως δεν δικαιούμαστε, δηλαδή, δωρεάν παιδεία, δωρεάν υγεία, φτηνές μεταφορές. Ιδεολογικά, αυτό το επιχείρημα εξυπηρετείται απ' την όλη φιλολογία περί διογκωμένου κράτους.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Και αυτή η προσπάθεια δεν αφορά μόνο την Ελλάδα, απλώς εδώ μας βρήκαν πιο έτοιμους να το καταπιούμε.
Η διαφθορά, η λαμογιά, η αναξιοκρατία υπάρχουν και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, έχω πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα από προσωπική εμπειρία αλλά τώρα έχω πιει 5 ρακές ξεροσφύρι και φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα τα γράψω πολύ καλά...


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2010)

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω καθόλου για την εκστρατεία απαξίωσης των δημόσιων αγαθών στο πλαίσιο του φιλελεύθερου καπιταλισμού — στο διεθνές επίπεδο. Όμως στην Ελλάδα δεν προσλαμβάναμε υπαλλήλους στο δημόσιο λόγω κεϊνσιανισμού ούτε απολύουμε λόγω νεοφιλελευθερισμού. Προσλαμβάναμε για να πάρουμε ψήφους και απολύουμε για να πάρουμε δόσεις του δανείου. Δεν κινδυνεύουν τα κόμματά μας από δυτικές ιδεολογίες. Και την απαξίωση των δημόσιων αγαθών με τα χεράκια τους την καταφέρανε, οι αποπάνω και οι απομέσα· δεν ήταν ιδεολογικά ταγμένοι να την πετύχουν.


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2010)

Πολύ σωστά! Ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα να γράψω, αλλά βαριόμουν (λόγω κούρασης).  Καληνύχτα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2010)

Κάτι ίσως εκτός θέματος που μου έκανε εντύπωση στη συζήτηση για την παιδεία και τα δίδακτρα στο ΗΒ, που έχει κάποια σχέση με το ζήτημα της απαξίωσης του δημόσιου αγαθού. 
Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, και σίγουρα μετά την αλλαγή κυβέρνησης, πολλαπλασιάστηκαν στα ΜΜΕ και στην πολιτική οι φωνές που έλεγαν ότι η πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση είναι ατομική επιλογή των πολιτών, που γίνεται για το προσωπικό τους όφελος και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την κοινωνία και τις ανάγκες της. Επομένως είναι φυσικό να ζητάμε από τους φοιτητές δίδακτρα. Μάλιστα συζητιόταν καποια στιγμή να επιβληθεί επιπλέον φόρος στους πτυχιούχους γιατί πλουτίζουν με τα προσόντα που πήραν από το κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο, έτσι π.χ. ένας δικηγόρος που βγάζει 100Κ το χρόνο πρέπει να πληρώνει μεγαλύτερο φόρο από έναν απόφοιτο γυμνασίου που πάνε καλα οι επιχειρήσεις του και βγάζει 100Κ το χρόνο. 

Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα ακούσει ανάλογα για το ζήτημα της τεκνοποίησης. Είναι προσωπική επιλογή, ο καθένας κάνει παιδιά για δικούς του λόγους, η κοινωνία δεν επωφελείται από αυτό, επομένως κόβεται το επίδομα παιδιών γιατί δεν είναι λογικό η κοινωνία να επιβαρύνεται με τις προσωπικές επιλογές του κάθε πολίτη. 
Αυτά για την ώρα...


----------



## anef (Dec 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα διαφωνήσω καθόλου για την εκστρατεία απαξίωσης των δημόσιων αγαθών στο πλαίσιο του φιλελεύθερου καπιταλισμού — στο διεθνές επίπεδο. Όμως στην Ελλάδα δεν προσλαμβάναμε υπαλλήλους στο δημόσιο λόγω κεϊνσιανισμού ούτε απολύουμε λόγω νεοφιλελευθερισμού. Προσλαμβάναμε για να πάρουμε ψήφους και απολύουμε για να πάρουμε δόσεις του δανείου. Δεν κινδυνεύουν τα κόμματά μας από δυτικές ιδεολογίες. Και την απαξίωση των δημόσιων αγαθών με τα χεράκια τους την καταφέρανε, οι αποπάνω και οι απομέσα· δεν ήταν ιδεολογικά ταγμένοι να την πετύχουν.



Οπότε, τα ρίχνουμε όλα στην «ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα» και το πελατειακό κράτος και ξενοιάζουμε. Και σ' αυτή την ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα, βέβαια, συμμετείχαμε όλοι, όλοι φάγαμε κλπ. κλπ. Γνωστά, και τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2010)

Με συγχωρεί η χάρη σου· δεν ξέρω τι έκανες εσύ, πάντως εγώ δεν έφαγα τίποτα. Ούτε καν οι 300 τα έφαγαν ανεξαιρέτως όλοι (αυτό πάντως το ανέφερε ο Γρ. Ψ.). Το 'ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα' (που δεν είναι βέβαια μόνο ελληνική) δεν σημαίνει 'όλοι οι Έλληνες'. Αλλά από την άλλη, ακόμα και ο Krugman στην αρθρογραφία του από την αρχή φέτος ξεχώρισε την περίπτωση της Ελλάδας με το διαχρονικά συσσωρευμένο χρέος και τις σοβιετικού τύπου στατιστικές από εκείνην π.χ. της Ιρλανδίας ή της Ισπανίας, και όχι επειδή είναι νεοφιλελεύθερος. Δεν καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν τη λογική άσπρο-μαύρο.


----------



## anef (Dec 24, 2010)

Κώστα, επισημαίνω πώς χρησιμοποιείται ιδεολογικά αυτό το επιχείρημα, σύμφωνα με όσα έλεγα και παραπάνω. Η «ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα», τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως την παρουσίασε ο nickel παραπάνω με τον οποίο συμφώνησες (τελείως άσπρο-μαύρο :) -από τη διατύπωση συνάγεται ότι _όλοι _οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι στην Ελλάδα προσλήφθηκαν για να εξυπηρετηθούν τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα -και αυτοί που μπήκαν με ΑΣΕΠ; Και οι εκπαιδευτικοί; Και οι γιατροί; Και επί ΠΑΣΟΚ του '80 και επί ΠΑΣΟΚ του '90; ) έχει κτγμ ιδεολογικά αυτές τις συνέπειες, του όλοι φταίγαμε, όλοι μαζί τα φάγαμε κλπ. Και τυχαίνει να μην είναι, έτσι διατυπωμένη, και αλήθεια. Δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι ο (ελληνικά εφαρμοσμένος και χρονικά καθυστερημένος σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες) κεϊνσιανισμός ή η ιδεολογία π.χ. του ΠΑΣΟΚ του '80 δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τις προσλήψεις μη δεξιών τα πρώτα χρόνια. Ή ότι οι προσλήψεις δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με την προσπάθεια ανάδειξης του «κοινωνικού προσώπου» της εξουσίας. Μια από τις βασικές λειτουργίες αυτών των προσλήψεων ήταν η επίτευξη κοινωνικής συναίνεσης. Σας παίρνουμε από 100 μεριές, ε, σας δίνουμε και κάτι. Ούτε είναι φυσικά αλήθεια ότι οι απολύσεις σήμερα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό.

Ότι υπάρχουν ιδιαιτερότητες σε κάθε χώρα, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, αυτό είναι αναμφισβήτητο. Επειδή διαβάζω αρκετά συχνά άρθρα και για την Αγγλία και για την Ισπανία, η αναφορά στις δικές τους ιδιαιτερότητες που πολλές φορές είναι καρμπόν των επιχειρημάτων που ακούμε κι εδώ, είναι πολύ συχνή και εξυπηρετεί συχνά ακριβώς την ίδια γραμμή. Π.χ. εδώ, η Ισπανία έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα ενός απαρχαιωμένου, φρανκικού (όχι 'σοβιετικού') οικονομικού συστήματος. Η Ιρλανδία έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα των τραπεζών, η Αγγλία είναι εκτός ευρώ και πάει λέγοντας. Όλοι έχουν ιδιαιτερότητες. Το θέμα είναι τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι ιδιαιτερότητες, τι βαρύτητα έχουν στην εκδήλωση και τη συνέχιση της κρίσης.


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2010)

Πάρα πολύ σύντομα: δεν πιστεύω πως ο nickel εννοούσε ότι _όλοι_ οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι προσλήφθηκαν υπεράριθμα. Αυτό θα ήταν παραλογισμός ανάξιος και για μικρά παιδιά.

Η 'φιλολαϊκή' πρόσληψη υπερχρέωσε το κράτος, σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με τα υπόλοιπα (φοροδιαφυγή, αποβιομηχάνιση, καταναλωτισμός, υπερδανειοδότηση, you name it).

Φυσικά και σήμερα έχουμε νεοφιλελευθερισμό στην Ευρώπη. Δεν το αρνούμαι. Απλώς, σε μεγάλο βαθμό επιβάλλεται από τη συγκυρία, διεθνή και ελληνική (χρεωκοπία).

Όταν μίλησα για 'σοβιετικό', το είπα σε σχέση με τις στατιστικές.

Υπεράριθμοι ΔΥ. Δεν έπρεπε να γίνει απογραφή; Κι εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι οι Έλληνες είναι 10 εκατομμύρια, και να πέσω μέσα. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί την ανάγκη της απογραφής.


----------



## anef (Dec 28, 2010)

Costas said:


> Πάρα πολύ σύντομα: δεν πιστεύω πως ο nickel εννοούσε ότι _όλοι_ οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι προσλήφθηκαν υπεράριθμα. Αυτό θα ήταν παραλογισμός ανάξιος και για μικρά παιδιά.



Φυσικά και δεν το εννοούσε έτσι, _εγώ _το σπρώχνω μέχρι τα όριά του, ή μάλλον δηλώνω ρητά την άρρητη προϋπόθεση του συλλογισμού («Προσλαμβάναμε για να πάρουμε ψήφους και απολύουμε για να πάρουμε δόσεις του δανείου»). Εντάξει, γενίκευση είναι και κάθε γενίκευση τα 'χει αυτά, αλλά η έμφαση, η προτεραιότητα, όπως έλεγες κι εσύ σε μια άλλη συζήτηση, έχει πολιτική σημασία. Για τη σημασία που παίρνει αυτή η γενίκευση (ή παρόμοιες) σ' αυτή τη συγκυρία λέει κάποια πράγματα ο Δουζίνας σ' αυτό το άρθρο του. 



Costas said:


> Η 'φιλολαϊκή' πρόσληψη υπερχρέωσε το κράτος, σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με τα υπόλοιπα (φοροδιαφυγή, αποβιομηχάνιση, καταναλωτισμός, υπερδανειοδότηση, you name it).


 
Μα δεν είμαι ούτε ήμουν εγώ οπαδός αυτών των «φιλολαϊκών» πολιτικών. Δεν στήριζα εγώ ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ. Άλλο όμως συζητούσα: αν αυτές οι προσλήψεις είχαν σχέση μόνο με αλίευση ψήφων (που φυσικά και είχαν) ή συνδέονταν και με συγκεκριμένες ιδεολογίες (σοσιαλδημοκρατία: μόνο που στις χώρες που πραγματικά εφαρμόστηκε φορολογούσαν τω καιρώ εκείνω τις επιχειρήσεις με 45%) ή στρατηγικές συναίνεσης και άρα με ευρύτερες (όχι μόνο ελληνικές) καταστάσεις, ή και με συγκεκριμένες ελληνικές καταστάσεις (π.χ. δεξιό κράτος, δικτατορία) που όμως τώρα φαίνεται να ξεχνάμε.



Costas said:


> Υπεράριθμοι ΔΥ. Δεν έπρεπε να γίνει απογραφή; Κι εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι οι Έλληνες είναι 10 εκατομμύρια, και να πέσω μέσα. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί την ανάγκη της απογραφής.



Αυτό που λες θα ίσχυε αν πριν την απογραφή ισχυρίζονταν ότι ξέρουν μεν τον αριθμό, αλλά στο περίπου. Δεν έγινε έτσι, όμως. Αντί να κοιτάξουν λίγο τα κατάστιχά τους (σιγά μη δεν τα κοίταξαν, δηλαδή), μας έλεγαν ότι οι ΔΥ είναι 1,5 εκ. ή 1 εκ. κλπ. ή ότι ο αριθμός των ΔΥ τούς είναι τελείως άγνωστος (ώστε να λέει ο καθένας ό,τι γουστάρει, πράγμα που γίνεται και σήμερα βέβαια, μετά την απογραφή).

Θα ίσχυε επίσης αν βλέπαμε να γίνονται απογραφές και σε άλλους τομείς: π.χ. Πού _ακριβώς _πήγαν τα δάνεια που πήραμε; Πόσα είναι _ακριβώς _τα κεφάλαια που έφυγαν από την Ελλάδα σε οφσόρ κλπ.; Πόσα _ακριβώς _χάνει το δημόσιο από τη μη φορολόγηση των εφοπλιστών; Πόσα _ακριβώς _έχουν τσεπώσει διάφορα μεγαλοστελέχη του δημοσίου και ποιοι _ακριβώς _τους διόρισαν; Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή, εδώ. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται _ακριβώς _να ξέρει το ελληνικό κράτος είναι ο αριθμός των ΔΥ του, φαίνεται.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 28, 2010)

anef said:


> Θα ίσχυε επίσης αν βλέπαμε να γίνονται απογραφές και σε άλλους τομείς: π.χ. Πού _ακριβώς _πήγαν τα δάνεια που πήραμε; Πόσα είναι _ακριβώς _τα κεφάλαια που έφυγαν από την Ελλάδα σε οφσόρ κλπ.; Πόσα _ακριβώς _χάνει το δημόσιο από τη μη φορολόγηση των εφοπλιστών; Πόσα _ακριβώς _έχουν τσεπώσει διάφορα μεγαλοστελέχη του δημοσίου και ποιοι _ακριβώς _τους διόρισαν; Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή, εδώ. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται _ακριβώς _να ξέρει το ελληνικό κράτος είναι ο αριθμός των ΔΥ του, φαίνεται.



Μια κι άρχισες να βάλω κι εγώ ένα που με τρώει; 
Πόσο _ακριβώς_ μας στοίχισαν οι Ολυμπιακοί και τι άφησαν πίσω τους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Μια κι άρχισες να βάλω κι εγώ ένα που με τρώει;
> Πόσο _ακριβώς_ μας στοίχισαν οι Ολυμπιακοί και τι άφησαν πίσω τους;


Εξαιρετική ερώτηση. Έχω δει μπόλικες έγκυρες (με την έννοια του «αρμοδίως») απαντήσεις, όπου ο καθένας βάζει μέσα στα έξοδα των Ολυμπιακών ό,τι τον βολεύει. Θα γινόταν μετρό στην Αθήνα και ΕλΒεν (και τόσα άλλα) χωρίς την πίεση των Ολυμπιακών; Θα χρειαζόταν μετρό στην Αθήνα και ΕλΒεν (και τόσα άλλα) χωρίς τους Ολυμπιακούς;

Edit: Το γκριζάρω, να μην ξεφύγει η συνολική συζήτηση για τα δημόσια αγαθά.


----------



## anef (Dec 28, 2010)

anef said:


> Αντί να κοιτάξουν λίγο τα κατάστιχά τους (σιγά μη δεν τα κοίταξαν, δηλαδή), μας έλεγαν ότι οι ΔΥ είναι 1,5 εκ. ή 1 εκ. κλπ. ή ότι ο αριθμός των ΔΥ τούς είναι τελείως άγνωστος (ώστε να λέει ο καθένας ό,τι γουστάρει, πράγμα που γίνεται και σήμερα βέβαια, μετά την απογραφή).



Και το λινκ που ξέχασα να βάλω: Ο Πάγκαλος, όχι μόνο εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει μετά την απογραφή ότι οι ΔΥ είναι 1 εκ. (τζάμπα ο κόπος της κυβέρνησης, ας τον ενημερώσει κάποιος), αλλά ξέρει και πόσοι ακριβώς (του) χρειάζονται: 200.000. Τώρα, να του πούμε κι εμείς πόσους πολιτικούς σαν και του λόγου του χρειάζεται η Ελλάδα;


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2010)

anef said:


> Εντάξει, γενίκευση είναι και κάθε γενίκευση τα 'χει αυτά, αλλά η έμφαση, η προτεραιότητα, όπως έλεγες κι εσύ σε μια άλλη συζήτηση, έχει πολιτική σημασία.


Σωστά. Εξίσου υστερόβουλη είναι η προτεραιοποίηση του υπεράριθμου κράτους (άφραγκη κυβέρνηση, νεοφιλελεύθεροι και κεφάλαιο) όσο και η... υστεραιοποίησή του (μην κοιτάτε από δω, κοιτάτε μόνο από κει). Όλα πρέπει (θα 'πρεπε...) να διορθωθούν. Αν ήθελε ο δικομματισμός να χτίσει σωστό πελατειακό κράτος, ας κατάφερνε να χτίσει μια ιδιωτική οικονομία που να το αντέχει. Δεν φταίω εγώ σε τίποτα να πληρώνω· και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα. Παύση πληρωμών.



anef said:


> Άλλο όμως συζητούσα: αν αυτές οι προσλήψεις είχαν σχέση μόνο με αλίευση ψήφων (που φυσικά και είχαν) ή συνδέονταν και με συγκεκριμένες ιδεολογίες (σοσιαλδημοκρατία: μόνο που στις χώρες που πραγματικά εφαρμόστηκε φορολογούσαν τω καιρώ εκείνω τις επιχειρήσεις με 45%) ή στρατηγικές συναίνεσης και άρα με ευρύτερες (όχι μόνο ελληνικές) καταστάσεις, ή και με συγκεκριμένες ελληνικές καταστάσεις (π.χ. δεξιό κράτος, δικτατορία) που όμως τώρα φαίνεται να ξεχνάμε.


Το πελατειακό κράτος υπήρχε ανέκαθεν. Το Πασόκ, αντί να φέρει την αλλαγή σ' αυτό, απλώς μπήκε και το ίδιο χοντρά, πολύ χοντρά, πάρα πολύ χοντρά, στο παιχνίδι. Ποια σοσιαλδημοκρατία και ποιες κοινωνικές συναινέσεις, λοιπόν; Συναινέσεις με τους ωφελημένους τού 'μαζί τα φάγαμε'; ε, τέτοιες θα υπάρχουν πάντα, έννοια σου. Μια μεγάλη ρεμούλα ήτανε, που βούιξε όλη η Ελλάδα, την εποχή του Κοσκωτά και του Τόμπρα και του Κουτσόγιωργα και του Carmina Burana. Ας μην εξιδανικεύουμε το παρελθόν. Δεν υπήρξαν trente glorieuses στην Ελλάδα, και το κακέκτυπό τους της δεκαετίας του '80 το πληρώνουμε τώρα, γιατί χτίστηκε πάνω σε ευρωπαϊκά δανεικά και ήρθε η ώρα της πληρωμής, που συνέπεσε με την παγκόσμια κρίση. Όπως και να το κάνεις, κάποια ώρα πρέπει να πληρώσεις. Και φυσικά πληρώνουν τα θύματα, όχι οι φταίχτες. Ακόμα και μεταξύ του λαού πληρώνουν τα θύματα και όχι οι φταίχτες. Όσοι κονόμησαν με τα προγράμματα της ΕΟΚ τότε και παρανόμησαν, έκλεψαν, έκαναν, έδειξαν, είναι σε πολύ καλύτερη θέση σήμερα απ' όσους έμειναν τίμιοι είτε γιατί δεν θέλησαν είτε γιατί δεν τόλμησαν είτε γιατί δεν μπόρεσαν. Και όλοι αυτοί είναι και λαός, δεν είναι μόνο το περίφημο κεφάλαιο. Το Πασόκ έχασε ιστορική ευκαιρία να αναμορφώσει τη χώρα τότε, και έρχονται τώρα οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι και μας κουνάνε το δάχτυλο. Ποιοι; αυτοί. Αυτό είναι από τα σημαντικότερα προβλήματα της χώρας. Δεν υπάρχουν στην εξουσία άνθρωποι (δει δη ανθρώπων η πόλις) χωρίς δουλείες του παρελθόντος. Δεν υπάρχουν νέα υποψήφια κόμματα εξουσίας.



anef said:


> Αυτό που λες θα ίσχυε αν πριν την απογραφή ισχυρίζονταν ότι ξέρουν μεν τον αριθμό, αλλά στο περίπου. Δεν έγινε έτσι, όμως. Αντί να κοιτάξουν λίγο τα κατάστιχά τους (σιγά μη δεν τα κοίταξαν, δηλαδή), μας έλεγαν ότι οι ΔΥ είναι 1,5 εκ. ή 1 εκ. κλπ. ή ότι ο αριθμός των ΔΥ τούς είναι τελείως άγνωστος (ώστε να λέει ο καθένας ό,τι γουστάρει, πράγμα που γίνεται και σήμερα βέβαια, μετά την απογραφή).


Ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι έλεγε ποιος. Άλλοι, ας πούμε, έλεγαν το σωστό ότι η κατανομή τους είναι απαράδεχτη, ότι κάποιοι δεν κάνουν τίποτα και κάποιοι δεν επαρκούν, κλπ. Αυτό συνεχίζεται και τώρα, στο πιο φτωχό. Είναι πάντως υπαρκτότατο πρόβλημα. Αλλά τώρα τέλειωσε το χρήμα, κι έτσι τους πληρώνουν ένα μήνα στους πέντε (τους συμβασιούχους π.χ.), ή και καθόλου.



anef said:


> Θα ίσχυε επίσης αν βλέπαμε να γίνονται απογραφές και σε άλλους τομείς: π.χ. Πού _ακριβώς _πήγαν τα δάνεια που πήραμε; Πόσα είναι _ακριβώς _τα κεφάλαια που έφυγαν από την Ελλάδα σε οφσόρ κλπ.; Πόσα _ακριβώς _χάνει το δημόσιο από τη μη φορολόγηση των εφοπλιστών; Πόσα _ακριβώς _έχουν τσεπώσει διάφορα μεγαλοστελέχη του δημοσίου και ποιοι _ακριβώς _τους διόρισαν; Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή, εδώ. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται _ακριβώς _να ξέρει το ελληνικό κράτος είναι ο αριθμός των ΔΥ του, φαίνεται.


Μαζί σου. Αλλά ποιος να τα κάνει αυτά; Οι συνεργάτες του Σημίτη να καλέσουν το Σημίτη να καταθέσει για τη Ζήμενς; Βλ. παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς, το νέο αργεί πάρα πολύ, και ο χρόνος τέλειωσε... Και όταν λέω νέο, δεν εννοώ τα αριστερά κόμματα _που έχουμε_ ήτοι την υπαρκτή Αριστερά...

Υ.Γ. Η πιο γελοία έκφραση που ήταν άλλοτε της μόδας, και λεγόταν με περισσή αυταρέσκεια από τους διάφορους κλόουν: "Έχουν γνώσιν οι φύλακες"  Θα τη θυμόσαστε σίγουρα...


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2010)

Ποιος προστατεύει το συγκεκριμένο δημόσιο αγαθό εδώ;

Google may face censor showdown
(από την κυβερνητική The Global Times)
By Sun Zhe

Google's web mapping service may be blocked in China next year if the search giant refuses to move its mapping server to the Chinese mainland for official licensing.

The State Bureau of Surveying and Mapping has designated March 31 as the deadline for application, and any unlicensed web mapping service providers still in operation on July 1 would be punished, Wu Jiang, the spokesman with the bureau, said Monday.

"There is a possibility that those unlicensed mapping service providers will be closed down or blocked," Wu said.

Online map service providers were required to get licensed with the bureau starting May this year. Non-Chinese web map service providers are required to form a joint venture with a local firm and locate their data server in the Chinese mainland to undergo regular inspections for possible leakage of confidential information.

Google Maps is still in talks with the bureau on the license issue, said the bureau's Wu, who declined to say whether Google had decided to move its server to the mainland. Google closed its China website and transferred its servers to Hong Kong in March this year, after deciding it no longer wanted to censor search results.

The government asks mapping service providers to be staffed with mapping examiners, who would be trained by the bureau to sanitize territorially incorrect or sensitive military information, according to the bureau.

The bureau has so far issued licenses to about 50 web firms. The bureau also awarded itself a license to run Map World, a web-mapping portal launched late November. "Map World could be used to fill the market vacancy if Google Maps is discontinued," said Lai Bin, the editor in chief with Beijing-based IT magazine Net Friends.


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2010)

Η Κίνα δεν πρωτοτυπει, αν και ίσως πρωτοτυπεί στιςμεθόδους. Είχα στείλει νομίζω το άρθρο του Τιμ Μπερνερς - Λη σχετικά με την ελευθερία στο διαδίκτυο. Αν όχι, να το πάλι:
Long live the web


----------



## anef (Dec 30, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ποιος προστατεύει το συγκεκριμένο δημόσιο αγαθό εδώ;



Κανένας, αλλά τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τα παραπάνω;
Η Κίνα έχει ένα απεχθές καθεστώς, αλλά μετά τους φετφάδες κατά Ασάνζ, μετά το Γουντάναμο, μετά τα ανύπαρκτα όπλα μαζικής καταστροφής στο Ιράκ, μετά τη Φρόντεξ με τις δολοφονίες μεταναστών ή τους εν ψυχρώ δολοφόνους του Ισραήλ πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι η Κίνα διαφέρει σε τίποτα από τη Δύση;

Να κι ένα πρόσφατο ελληνικό παράδειγμα ελεύθερης πληροφόρησης: το υπουργείο εργασίας επί μέρες προσπαθούσε να αποκρύψει το γεγονός ότι σκοτώθηκε ένας ανασφάλιστος και αδήλωτος σκλάβος του καθαρίζοντας τζάμια. (Τόση διαφάνεια δεν αντέχεται.)

Και, παρεμπιπτόντως, από πότε η Google, μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία με δικά της και όχι μόνο συμφέροντα, ενσαρκώνει το ιδεώδες της ελευθερίας;


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2010)

Η σχέση με τα παραπάνω είναι ότι και οι δύο μεγάλες παραδόσεις, όταν γίνονται ανεξέλεγκτες, οδηγούν σε καταθλιπτικά αποτελέσματα. Γιατί η Κίνα και πολλές άλλες μονοκομματικές δικτατορίες ανήκουν σαφώς στην παράδοση του δημόσιου αγαθού. Το ότι τη χαρακτηρίζει κάποιος/α απεχθές καθεστώς δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Για να μην πω ότι ο διαρρεύσας (ο Μάννινγκ), αν ήταν στην Κίνα, θα είχε ήδη εκτελεστεί. Στη δίκη του Λίου Ξιαομπό ο εισαγγελέας μίλησε για 15 λεπτά και πρότεινε 11 χρόνια φυλακή, βασιζόμενος σε απλή γραπτή έκφραση γνώμης. Την απολογία του κατηγορουμένου η έδρα τη διέκοψε στα 15 λεπτά, γιατί 'δεν επιτρέπεται να μιλήσει περισσότερη ώρα από τον εισαγγελέα'. Μετά, του έριξε 11 χρόνια. Γι' αυτό, είμαι υπέρ της μικτής οικονομίας. Δεν είμαι δηλαδή υπέρ του κεϋνσιανισμού απλώς εν αναμονή της άλλης, της μεγαλύτερης αλλαγής. Και εάν η σοσιαλδημοκρατία έχει χρεοκοπήσει, πόσο μάλλον η κόκκινη 'δημοκρατία'. Επομένως ναι στους αγώνες, στην αντίσταση κλπ., αλλά πατώντας σε ποιο αρχιμήδειο σημείο; Έχει σημασία.


----------

